# شرح كامل لل optocoupler وتطبيقاته



## noureldiien (28 مايو 2013)

*optocoupler*








*بالصور والشرح >>> كيف يعمل optocoupler*

*link*

*الشرح باللغة العربية من موسوعة ويكيبيديا*

*link*

*شرح فيديو للعنصر
*
​*optocoupler for ac dc circuits*

*link*
​​*مجموعة كتب لشرح optocoupler وتطبيقاتة بالتفصيل
*
*Optocoupler Applications*

*Download*

*Optocoupler designers guide
*
*Download*

*optocoupler explanation*

*Download*

*Optocouplers*

*Download*

*precision analoge optocoupler*

​*Download*​

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*
*
*




​​


​


----------

